# MPG Bitrate



## Prior22 (May 10, 2006)

I used two different video splitters to create mpg files. One file is about 8 minutes and is 155 mbs large. The other file is 5 minutes and about 60 mbs large. I was wondering how I could go about finding the bitrate of each. And with bitrates for mpg files, is there really much of a difference in quality for your average user between a 2500 kb and a 1500 kb file? I've watched both videos with the different bitrates and I cant really notice a difference.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Drag the videos into the *GSpot* window to see full details about their audio and video codecs.


----------



## Prior22 (May 10, 2006)

Heres the codec information for the video. Its 1255 kbps. Is there a real noticable difference between this and 2500 kbps?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

The higher bitrate video should be clearer, and will be less pixelated when viewed fullscreen or if you zoom in. Also, if you need to convert to another format, using a high bitrate video will give better results than a lower bitrate.

Are you trying to find a compromise between filesize and quality or are you looking for the best possible picture quality?


----------



## Prior22 (May 10, 2006)

koala said:


> Are you trying to find a compromise between filesize and quality or are you looking for the best possible picture quality?


Honestly I dont mind having a higher bitrate for my videos. Its just that the software I used for that video, Blaze Media Pro, doesnt have a section to choose specific bitrate. Or if they do, its not clearly located.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

If you can't see any difference in quality when played in fullscreen, and you're not planning on converting the format, then the lower bitrate will give a smaller filesize and should be quicker to encode.

I haven't used Blaze so I don't know about its settings. Does it give you a choice of codecs to use when creating videos? Other programs I've seen let you alter the codec settings just before you hit the save button to start the encoding.


----------



## Prior22 (May 10, 2006)

koala said:


> I haven't used Blaze so I don't know about its settings. Does it give you a choice of codecs to use when creating videos? Other programs I've seen let you alter the codec settings just before you hit the save button to start the encoding.


There actually is a setting when I go to save that lets me change the output format settings, including bitrate. But no matter what bitrate I choose, I receive the same file size. Do you know of any other video editing programs like Blaze Media Pro (I need one that includes a video splitter)?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

1st Video Converter

Easy Video Splitter

Fx MPEG Writer


----------



## Prior22 (May 10, 2006)

koala said:


> 1st Video Converter
> 
> Easy Video Splitter
> 
> Fx MPEG Writer


I've heard good things about Sony Vegas and Adobe Premiere Pro. Do either of these programs include a video splitter?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Those 2 are fully featured (ie expensive) programs that use a timeline for video editing, so to split a large file you would simply place the required number of markers in the timeline and save as smaller split videos.


----------



## Prior22 (May 10, 2006)

koala said:


> Those 2 are fully featured (ie expensive) programs that use a timeline for video editing, so to split a large file you would simply place the required number of markers in the timeline and save as smaller split videos.


Would you recommend either program over the other?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Adobe Premiere has been the industry standard video editor for years, being aimed at professional users, so it might be overkill just to split a few videos.

I'm no expert, but one of the other moderators, *superflysmith*, has used a few of these packages including Sony Vegas. Send him a PM if you get no more replies in this thread and I'm sure he'll be happy to help.


----------



## superflysmith (Oct 15, 2004)

You can d/l the sony vegas trial and have it for 30 days with no limits. Your files are mpeg 2 files, Do you plan on putting them on dvd or just playing it on your computer? If you plan on using it for just the computer you'll want to de-interlace your clips and probably use .wmv or .mov
Between Vegas and Premier I would rather have Vegas but both programs are very good and can do just about anything you might want to do.
Vegas also offers two programs that will do most of what Vegas will do for quite a bit cheaper. Vegas Movie Studio+DVD and Vegas Movie Studio Platinum+DVD are two great editors for alot less money ($89.95 and $119.95). Both of these programs can be d/l for a trial period as well. http://www.sonymediasoftware.com/products/vegasfamily.asp

To split a File in vegas drag the clip to your timeline, find the spot that you want to clip and hit the 's' on your keyboard. Your file will now be split into two files. Do this for as many clips as you want. Than render each clip seperately by right clicking at the end of the clip and dragging your mouse to the begging of the clip. Than go to *file/render as* now you'll have a bunch of choices and each choice can be customized. I don't know exactly what you want to do so it's hard for me to lead you in any direction from this point on.
good luck,
Jeff


----------



## superflysmith (Oct 15, 2004)

If you want to buy Vegas you can still get Vegas 6 for $99 at B&H Photo. The only problem with that is you won't get a manual and a couple extras but the price for the professional version can't be beat. The other downfall is you won't get the dvd authorizing program that you would get with the Vegas Movie Studio versions. I'm not sure if you need a dvd authorizing program anyhow. The manual can be d/l at the sony media site. Also Vegas has alot of forums with users ready to help out anyway they can. If your interested in B&H's deal here is the link... http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/con...s&Q=&sku=434966&is=REG&addedTroughType=search


----------



## Prior22 (May 10, 2006)

Is there a feature with Sony Vegas that allows the user to combine various video clips?


----------



## superflysmith (Oct 15, 2004)

Yes. You can drop them all on the same timeline if you want. I have HDV files, sd file, .mov, and psd files all on the same timeline on a current video that I am working on.

Which I should tell you if you are really serious about buying one of the Vegas products... Sony Vegas allows an unlimited amount of video tracks and an unlimited amount of audio tracks whereas the Vegas Movie Studio editions only allow 4 tracks for video and 4 tracks for audio, which may be plenty for you but I use way more tracks than 4 in my projects.


----------



## Prior22 (May 10, 2006)

Can you give me step by step directions on importing an avi file into this program and splitting it into several mpeg files? I'm trying to use this program right now but I'm really confused. I honestly dont know if I did anything right (even the importing of the file). Also there isnt a video preview function while playing the clip to figure out where to split (or if there is, I didnt activate it). Heres a screenshot of where I am:


----------



## superflysmith (Oct 15, 2004)

drag that 321 file onto the timeline, just above play button, pause button, etc. Once you drag it on the timeline the video will be on track 1 and the audio will be on track 2. Right under the play, pause, etc there is a bar separating the top and the bottom parts of the parts of the program, if you left click and hold the bar you can grag it down to give you more room to work on the timeline.

Now if you notice right now the timeline is at 23.6 seconds. The bar on the timeline can be moved to the right or the left. If you go to the left you will go toward the begging of your clip, to the right you will go further into your clip.
Make sure your video clip is all the way to the left on your timeline.

Now the bar that is at 23.6 seconds move it to the spot that you want to clip the video. Once you find the spot click the 'S' on your keyboard for split. Now you should have two clips. Then keep doing that for as many clips as you want. If you clip something to short just grab the end of the clip and drag it out to the point you need it to be.

You can stretch out the timeline by scrolling your mouse wheel up and shrink it back down by scrolling your wheel down. If you are able to hook up a second monitor to your computer that would help you out quite a bit. Any thing in Vegas can be detached from the main screen and than it becomes it's own window. There are six little dots on the top left side of each part of the program. If you left click and hold on these dots you can drag that part of the program out and into it's own. So if you have a second screen it may help to drag the preview screen to the second monitor. The preview screen is the black box in your screen shot. Once you put the video on the timeline you will see the video in your box.

Once you get a clip the way you want it goto FILE/RENDER AS, than what ever file type you want to render it as.

I'll try to help you through everything but I'll be going on a trip next week so I'm not sure if I'll have an internet connection at my hotel. So if you don't hear from me after tomorrow that is why.
Vegas is confusing at first but once you get the jist of it, you will find it to be an awesome program.


----------

